# Orange Peel effect on Dynasub metal-white



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been doing dye sub transfers for quite awhile and just got to the point where I should probably begin printing my own. I bought all my transfers from (mytransfersource-excellent by theway) and have had no problems. I have an epson 1400 sitting in the closet waiting for the day I need large transfers but in the meantine have purchased a 3110. I seem to get an orange peel effect now - possibly the imprint of the paper coating-unsure. I have tested various pressures, temps, and times without being able to eliminate it. Went and also tried 1 of my old transfers again - and it pressed perfectly. the setting created the orange peel effect areL The transfer paper is TexPrint-R, the press times have ranged from 50 seconds to 1 minute 15 seconds. The pressure ranged from (light (ghosting) to medium. Temps ranged from 360 to 400 degrees - all with the same effect. Also using a geoknight 16x20 press. Anyone have any suggestions as my color plaque quality has dropped from 9.9 to about a 5.


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know what the different batches of transfer paper could have to do with it but when I have that problem it's always because I'm using too much pressure.

I usually press Dynasub transfer face up, aluminum face down, 400 degrees for 35 seconds (again, very light pressure).

I noticed you said with light pressure you get ghosting. Are you taping the transfer down before pressing? It's easy to have the problem on longer pieces if you don't tape them or only tape two sides. When you pop the press open it shifts slightly and creates a ghost image. I'm sure you know that but ya never know...

I should add that these are my settings for small pieces of dynasub. You would have to adjust for full sheets of course.


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Tsub - I went with 370 for a minute with just the weight of the heat platen as pressure plus a hand (lol) and received good results (thanks to Dave Gross of Conde).

I will try 1 at higher temp with lower times also and enough pressure where I can clamp the press (as opposed to leaning a hand on it) to see how that goes.

I usually do 5 x7 thru 8 x 10 sheets for plaques so not real big plates.

thanks for the assist

Kevin


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I believe the orange peel comes from the gas releasing too quickly and not having anywhere to go -- only so much gas can penetrate into the softened coating. I usually get the best results with 60 seconds (larger items like license plates 10-15 seconds more), fairly light pressure, and 350 degrees. Parchment paper above and below. The lower temps will help the sublimation take a little longer, and the lighter pressure will prevent a vacuum seal. If your results are lacking pop, increase just the dwell time. Don't be tempted to alter too many of the other variables at once.

I sub metal-side up, tacked in a couple places with heat tape. I don't use tacky spray in this case.

Some aluminum blanks come with thin coatings. You can actually sublimate through many of these, and the orange peel effect is completely gone. There could be a slight color shift, and you have to increase your dwell times. You might want to try it on an extra piece some day. I get some license plates from Cobra that have this film coating, and when pressed with the coating still attached the colors are rich and deep with a sparkling glossy finish. Like buttah.

The trick is the timing when peeling off the coating. I have best results letting it cool a little. If you try to do it when the metal is still hot, the coating will be soft, and it mars and scratches easily. Anyway, it might be worth a shot. I imagine that on some products the coating is too thick, or not of the right material, for this to work properly.


----------

